# MDC BIG HUSTLER



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I just received an MDC Big Hustler kit. Not bad for $40.00. I remember seeing these at train meets ten years ago for $45.00 and up. 


My question is about the motor block. I opened it to learn how it operates and just to learn how it is assembled. I noticed that the worm gears and axel gears are bone dry. Not a drop of any sort of lubricant. None, nadda, zip, zilch, like empty man. Should these gears be lubricated?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As with any loco with gears add some lube if dry. Last longer. Later RJD


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

They last about the same length of time dry or wet. 

See if you have square worm gears or oblong drivers. 

The only thing I kept from one was 2/3 of one block. 
Used the "best" gears and drivers to get it to do what I wanted it to.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I do have an old LGB motor block that I had a thought of using instead of the MDC block. That might make life alot simpler.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Probably. 
At least the lgb parts, hard as they can be to find right now, are far more available than mdc parts.


----------

